# Points to Pass



## mot14 (Feb 10, 2011)

I know that there are 80 total points available for the Mech PE (each question worth 1 pt). Does anyone have a clue how many approx points are needed to pass. If it is like the FE (EIT) there are 240 pts with an approx points needed to pass of about 120pts


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 11, 2011)

mot14 said:


> I know that there are 80 total points available for the Mech PE (each question worth 1 pt). Does anyone have a clue how many approx points are needed to pass. If it is like the FE (EIT) there are 240 pts with an approx points needed to pass of about 120pts


This is the mystery of the cut score. You'll see a ton of posts talking about it and what it is, but nobody knows for sure. It seems to be somewhere in the 50's based on estimates, but again it's all speculation. Aim for getting them all right, but if you end up with a 60/80, you'll be fine. I think I had roughly 20-25 that I wasn't sure of, but I passed.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2011)

The cut score is measured by the board-foot. Unfortunately no one knows the conversion between bd-ft and points...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2011)

mot14 said:


> Does anyone have a clue how many approx points are needed to pass.


Yes.


----------



## benbo (Feb 11, 2011)

mot14 said:


> Does anyone have a clue how many approx points are needed to pass.


Professor Plum with the Candlestick in the Ballroom.


----------



## Jamo (Feb 11, 2011)

mot14 said:


> I know that there are 80 total points available for the Mech PE (each question worth 1 pt). Does anyone have a clue how many approx points are needed to pass. If it is like the FE (EIT) there are 240 pts with an approx points needed to pass of about 120pts


I'm taking the exam for the first time in April. I'm aiming for as many cubits as possible. I'm also not anticipating having the time during the test to do much of anything except answer questions. Since we don't know what the questions will be, it doesn't help to think about it now. Mid-50's is the number guessed most often.


----------



## cableguy (Feb 11, 2011)

56 will pass.

50 will not.

The cut score is determined by a dart board and a round of beer at NCEES HQ. It'll be somewhere between those 2 numbers.


----------



## RobertR (Feb 12, 2011)

cableguy said:


> 56 will pass.
> 50 will not.
> 
> The cut score is determined by a dart board and a round of beer at NCEES HQ. It'll be somewhere between those 2 numbers.


You need to go in thinking you can get every question (even if you realize that getting 100% is unrealistic). You can't go in thinking "I'll be ok if I miss 25 questions." When I took the exam in October, I only had to guess on perhaps 3 or 4 questions. I'm not saying I got 76 or 77 out of 80, but I _knew_ I had passed, based on knowing how to deal with those 76 or 77.


----------



## MadDawg (Feb 12, 2011)

...12? definitely 12!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 14, 2011)

About tree-fitty.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 14, 2011)

Have to throw this one out there


----------

